# Hunter Harrison is Stepping Back A Little.



## Thirdrail7 (Dec 2, 2017)

Don't worry, folks! It is all part of the plan! I think it's called "take the money and run!"






CSX's CEO Hunter Harrison describes key step in succession plan

Here is a brief fair use quote:



> "I am kind of - I don't want you to take this wrong - I am trying to stay back a little bit and allow them some room to do their thing," Harrison said.
> 
> Harrison praised Chief Operating Officer Jim Foote, who worked for Harrison when he led a turnaround at Canadian National Railway Co, and others he put in place in a leadership shakeup that rattled employees and investors last month.
> 
> ...


----------



## Palmetto (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## OBS (Dec 2, 2017)

Thanks for the laugh of the day!


----------



## Carolina Special (Dec 14, 2017)

Harrison is now taking medical leave for “unexpected complications from a recent illness”, according to CNBC’s reporting tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Dec 15, 2017)

They failed to remove the stick from his alimentary canal.


----------

